# Some reasons why Eddie Van Halen is the best rock guitar player, ever



## Wolfstrike (Jun 10, 2015)

1) When Eddie was a kid, he took piano lessons for 5 years before his teacher realized he couldn't read music.
Eddie and his brother Alex both won piano competitions different years.
 (Eddie accidently developed ears for music as a child)

2) People who followed Van Halen were saying Eddie was the best guitar player in the world, before Van Halen released their first album.

3) Eddie Van Halen would turn his back to the audience , so people couldn't see how he played.

4) Eddie Van Halen customized his guitars and amps, adding a humbucker bridge pickup, which major guitar manufacturers repeated.

5) Eddie Van Halen dipped his guitar pickups to reduce feedback, which major guitar manufacturers repeated.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 10, 2015)

Eddie's great but.....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 10, 2015)

No fucking way did he dip his pickups in anything.  Is that true?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 10, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> 1) When Eddie was a kid, he took piano lessons for 5 years before his teacher realized he couldn't read music.
> Eddie and his brother Alex both won piano competitions different years.
> (Eddie accidently developed ears for music as a child)
> 
> ...



The man doesn't know minor chords. His version of the Kinks You Really Got Me is a hack job.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> No fucking way did he dip his pickups in anything.  Is that true?


Yes. He dipped them in hot shellac.


----------



## westwall (Jun 11, 2015)

Hendrix, Clapton, Beck, SRV ALL are better than EVH.


----------



## westwall (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 11, 2015)

westwall said:


> Hendrix, Clapton, Beck, SRV ALL are better than EVH.


And dozens more.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 11, 2015)

I like Randy Rhoads, though he's probably not the best. 

Yngwie Malmsteen? just kidding



Wolfstrike said:


> When Eddie was a kid, he took piano lessons for 5 years



Is that why he switched to keyboard and made the lamest song ever (Jump)?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 11, 2015)

westwall said:


> Hendrix, Clapton, Beck, SRV ALL are better than EVH.


They're all great guitar players.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 12, 2015)

if you like guitar players other than Van Halen , that's fine.
if you like different music that's fine, but to say people play guitar better than Van Halen is just flat out wrong.

although no one can duplicate Hendrix, he simply never recorded enough material to compete with Van Halen.

Clapton? I just don't get it. Even Van Halen said Cream was a big influence , but I think a Van Halen track like "i'm the one" pretty much trumps everything Clapton did, including Layla.
People like Clapton, that's fine.

SRV came out with a great sound, but a lot of people like Stevie Ray Sheppard got rich by ripping him off, so his guitar work is not impossible.
Ripping off Van Halen is nearly an impossibility.

Jeff Beck?
nope.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > 4) Eddie Van Halen customized his guitars and amps, adding a humbucker bridge pickup, which major guitar manufacturers repeated.
> ...



Delusional douchebags.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

Snouter said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Delusional? Were you born with ears or...


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> if you like guitar players other than Van Halen , that's fine.
> if you like different music that's fine, but to say people play guitar better than Van Halen is just flat out wrong.
> 
> although no one can duplicate Hendrix, he simply never recorded enough material to compete with Van Halen.
> ...







"Compete"?  Quantity doesn't equal quality dude.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 14, 2015)

Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.

Once I got accustom to Zappa, especially his interplay with Colaiuta and Barrow; there's just nothing else like it on the planet. There's no one, none of the people I admired, nobody mentioned in this thread would even attempt a solo that could run 5-10 minutes.

I posted it here before, but start with "Inca Roads" and then you get the Shut Up N Play Yer Guitar solos, Wet T shirt, System of Edges that were all the Inca Road solos from different nights.

It's all about who you like anyway


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 14, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> if you like guitar players other than Van Halen , that's fine.
> if you like different music that's fine, but to say people play guitar better than Van Halen is just flat out wrong.
> 
> although no one can duplicate Hendrix, he simply never recorded enough material to compete with Van Halen.
> ...



Steve Vai?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Eddie was good, but not as good as SRV or Jimi Hendrix, IMO.  I mean . . . really?    Completely different style than Eddie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> 
> Once I got accustom to Zappa, especially his interplay with Colaiuta and Barrow; there's just nothing else like it on the planet. There's no one, none of the people I admired, nobody mentioned in this thread would even attempt a solo that could run 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ...



I never could get into Frank Zappa's music.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> if you like guitar players other than Van Halen , that's fine.
> if you like different music that's fine, but to say people play guitar better than Van Halen is just flat out wrong.
> 
> although no one can duplicate Hendrix, he simply never recorded enough material to compete with Van Halen.
> ...



Joe Satriani has a similar playing style to Eddie and I think he is just as good.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> ...



It's an acquired taste.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



She's really good.  I wish I could play piano.  Sadly, I can only play Mary Had A Little Lamb.   

This is my favorite pianist.  She is absolutely amazing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 14, 2015)

EVH the greatest ever?
No. Very good, goes without saying. But subtract his fancy-fast-fingering-mind-blowing solos - and what you have left is a better than average rock guitarist, but nothing really that new. One of the things that a lot of Halen followers forget, DVH took what others did/were doing - and just did it better. He was not a pioneer of anything.
  You take Clapton/Hendrix as an example, they developed a sound no one else did before them and many, many, many copied it. And still continue to be heavily influenced by them 45 years later. 
 So because of that, the fact he did not pioneer a sound, or develop whole styles of play no one else had thought of. He cannot be the greatest.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Here is Zakk Wylde doing Mississippi Queen cover!  Unfortunately I couldn't find one that actually shows him playing this one, except for an old one and a 30-second clip.  He's pretty good too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Electric Church Music!!!


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes , Satriani  is a great guitar player, but his van halen-type band Chicken Foot has failed to produce anything.
certainly not 6 classic albums full of classic guitar work


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> Yes , Satriani  is a great guitar player, but his van halen-type band Chicken Foot has failed to produce anything.
> certainly not 6 classic albums full of classic guitar work



Although I agree that EVH is one of the best, popularity doesn't mean that they are good.  Look at Justin Bieber!


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> 
> Once I got accustom to Zappa, especially his interplay with Colaiuta and Barrow; there's just nothing else like it on the planet. There's no one, none of the people I admired, nobody mentioned in this thread would even attempt a solo that could run 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ...







Yes, what you like is a huge influence for sure.  Peter Green was always one of my favorites and yes, he would play very long solo's.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> ...



I like Peter Green too!  Very talented guy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> ...



Here are a couple my favorite songs from Peter Green.  I got interested in him when I found out he was the founder of Fleetwood Mac.  They had a great bluesy sound that I love.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 14, 2015)

There are many who are at the top. To say that any one of them is the best is rather silly. 

Someone once said that a great guitar player could play a few bars of music and a blindfolded person would be able to identify the guitarist. I agree with that.

Eric Clapton, Carlos Santana, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page, Eddie VanHalen, and a couple of others would qualify.

EVH is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > 1) When Eddie was a kid, he took piano lessons for 5 years before his teacher realized he couldn't read music.
> ...



He knows them, he has a style that is his. You don't like it but that isn't his problem.

There are a whole lot of guitarists that are talented. The great ones have their own style.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



EVH is a good technician. That doesn't make him an artist. There are songs by Van Halen I like. But his version of the Kinks 'You Really Got Me' is garage band quality at best. Dave Davies is not as technically proficient as EVH, but his artistic talents far surpass EVH. EVH would never be able to artistically compose the great guitar  work in songs like 'Tired of Waiting'...a masterpiece.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

Dave Davies at his best...


----------



## PredFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



You are going to judge him by one song? He's an artist no doubt. I'm thinking you just don't like him and that's fine, but I can't agree with your reasoning or assessment.

Ray Davies is a talented artist as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

There are too many good guitarists with their own sound and style to say who is the best.  It's all subjective and based on the type of music you like too.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I told you there are songs I like by Van Halen. IMO, EVH's artistic talent is as deep as a puddle. He is a good technician with little artist ability.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jun 14, 2015)

Steve Howe
Chet Atkins

Eddie is good, but there are many just as good who were more creative.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Muhammed (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


It's just basic beginners' barre chords and a couple of triads siding back and forth over drone notes on the high strings.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Fuck yeah!     I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 these ones too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't like Van Halen after DLR left.  I don't like Sammy Hagar.  I won't even listen to those songs by Van Halen with Sammy.  I hate them.  

IMO, DLR was a huge part of the identity of Van Halen.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You are focusing on the technical, not the artistry. Dave Davies guitar carries the song and actually creates "tired"...it is absolutely masterful.

What you are forgetting is it was created, not copied. Music is not NASCAR...it is not a race.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't like Van Halen after DLR left.  I don't like Sammy Hagar.  I won't even listen to those songs by Van Halen with Sammy.  I hate them.
> 
> IMO, DLR was a huge part of the identity of Van Halen.



No question about it, the little girls went wild.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Van Halen after DLR left.  I don't like Sammy Hagar.  I won't even listen to those songs by Van Halen with Sammy.  I hate them.
> ...



I just think he's funny actually!  His crazy antics and outfits.  Great showmanship.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Van Halen after DLR left.  I don't like Sammy Hagar.  I won't even listen to those songs by Van Halen with Sammy.  I hate them.
> ...



Great babes on the videos too!


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 14, 2015)

EVH is pretty darn good, and something of a virtuoso, but so was Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughn, but for the most part, I would rather listen to the work of David Gilmour or Eric Johnson.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


>



Awesome.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'll let you be the judge of that!


----------



## Zander (Jun 14, 2015)

Great guitar players are literally a dime a dozen.........


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

I like Ain't Talkin Bout Love too.  Awesome song.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 14, 2015)

The best guitar player and artist no one talks about...


----------



## Zander (Jun 14, 2015)

Eddie was groundbreaking back in 1979-80. We were driving around in our 1960's era muscle cars listening to"running with the devil",  "jamie's crying" and "eruption" on 8-track tapes,while smoking bad weed, drinking cheap beer....... and it was mind blowing!!!  To my 17 year old mind, Van Halen was light years ahead of the other guitarists that were making music at the time. in my mind, for 3 or 4 years Van Halen was the biggest band in the world....and in that space in time- Eddie was the greatest guitarist in the world. 

Good times!!


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...







I first heard of him when he replaced Clapton in John Mayalls Bluesbreakers back in 1967 or '68.  Can't remember the exact date.


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2015)

Bfgrn said:


> The best guitar player and artist no one talks about...









Pete will freely admit that he is not a great guitar player.  He IS however one of the great showmen.  He is also a musical genius and The Who has been, and will always be, my favorite band.  I was watching That Metal Show and they had Geddy Lee on from Rush and when asked which band and which instrument he would like to have been in his answer was "Bass guitar in The Who".  Asked about which song he wished he'd written he answered "Won't Get Fooled Again".

I can't find fault with any of that!


----------



## Zander (Jun 14, 2015)

Van Halen - one of their deep cuts..


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 15, 2015)

I think there some unhuman impossible sht on this track


----------



## westwall (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm older than most of you so I remember the guitar greats of old, most none of you have ever heard of.  A few have video on youtube though.  Jerry Reed is an unsung guitar master as an example....


----------



## westwall (Jun 15, 2015)

Or how about Mark Knopfler?


----------



## westwall (Jun 15, 2015)

Another unsung guitar master is Mike Oldfield....  He wrote this piece when he was 17!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 15, 2015)

westwall said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > The best guitar player and artist no one talks about...
> ...



Speaking of Rush, this is one of my favorite guitar performances.    Alex Lifeson  . . . also very talented guitarist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> 1) When Eddie was a kid, he took piano lessons for 5 years before his teacher realized he couldn't read music.
> Eddie and his brother Alex both won piano competitions different years.
> (Eddie accidently developed ears for music as a child)
> 
> ...


its all what you like.....thats what it comes down too....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2015)

westwall said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Clapton hasn't played anything worth listening to since 1969.
> ...


yea Peter Green,one of my favorites too.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2015)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


many people have no idea about the first 5 years of Fleetwood Mac....many think Black Magic Woman was a Santana original....


----------



## westwall (Jun 15, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...







So true.  There is so much history from the early rock and roll era that these youngun's have no idea about.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 15, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > 1) QUOTE]
> > its all what you like.....thats what it comes down too....



i'm huge fan of Randy Rhoades, Jake E lee, Satriani  , Greg Ginn, the guitar work of Metallica , Slayer, Kiss.

after playing guitar for over 20 years, i'm currently in an in=depth study of early Van Halen.

if I get the time I plan to study Comets and Chuck Berry


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2015)

westwall said:


> I'm older than most of you so I remember the guitar greats of old, most none of you have ever heard of.  A few have video on youtube though.  Jerry Reed is an unsung guitar master as an example....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2015)

Michael Bloomfield was one of the best guitar players in the 60's....especially his years with Paul Butterfield......
he was a great blues player.....


----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Eddie Van Halen is a good guitar player, but I would not qualify him as the best.

Just like I would never claim that David Lee Roth was a good singer..


----------



## westwall (Jun 16, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I'm older than most of you so I remember the guitar greats of old, most none of you have ever heard of.  A few have video on youtube though.  Jerry Reed is an unsung guitar master as an example....







Haven't listened to that for years!  Thanks!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 16, 2015)

At the time Page's solo in Heartbreaker left many of us stunned. Sure, today theres some 7 year old Korean kid that has it in his YouTube, but at the time Page was the man


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 16, 2015)

Wolfstrike said:


> if you like guitar players other than Van Halen , that's fine.
> if you like different music that's fine, but to say people play guitar better than Van Halen is just flat out wrong.
> 
> although no one can duplicate Hendrix, he simply never recorded enough material to compete with Van Halen.
> ...


I've seen Clapton 6 times in concert and this is probably the best guitar track I've ever heard him lay down.



BTW, I've seen Jeff Beck in concert; Led Zepellin twice; Richie Blackmore; Alvin Lee; Terry Kath; Martin Barre; Lindsey Buckingham; Pete Townsend 5 times; and the best guitarist in concert was Jeff Beck.  He kicked the most ass.

Eddie Van Halen's defining moment that elevated him into the Hendrix/Clapton class of guitarists, was when it was discovered he did Van Halen's first album all on just one guitar track.  No over-dubbing.  That's what put him on the map.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

westwall said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I must be a youngun because some of these, I've never heard of.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > if you like guitar players other than Van Halen , that's fine.
> ...



Oh, that's a great tune.  Love that one!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Eddie Van Halen is a good guitar player, but I would not qualify him as the best.
> 
> Just like I would never claim that David Lee Roth was a good singer..



He wasn't a "good" singer, but I don't think that means a lot when it comes to a lot of rock and roll bands.  I like to think about them trying out for American Idol or something.    How many of the "greats" would be denied the chance to go to Hollywood do you think?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 16, 2015)

"I think I _shouldn't _be rated as a guitarist! Rating guitarists is a stupid hobby. I'm a composer, and my instrument is the guitar. If you like the composition, fine. My technique as a guitar player is fair. There are plenty of people who play faster than I do, never hit a wrong note, and have a lovely sound. If you want to rate guitar players, go for _them_.   But there isn't anybody else who'll take the chances that I will take with a composition onstage in front of an audience, and just go out there and have the nerve, the ultimate audacity to say, 'Okay, I don't know what I'm going to play, and you don't know what I'm going to play, and that makes us equal. So let's go-we'll have an adventure here.' That's what I do. There's no way to rate that. You either like that kind of entertainment or you don't. I'd rather have the ups and downs than the assuredness that I was going to go out there and amaze everybody with technique. I want to hear some _music_, and the challenge for me is writing an instant composition while I'm playing. That's what I do. I Must say, in all fairness, that without being rated, I know there are people out there who _love _what I do on guitar." -- FZ

He released 5 whole CD's of these spontaneous composition called guitar solos.

5 CD's


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 16, 2015)

westwall said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


one guitar player of the 80's,i cant remember who,said that Maphis was the first "shredder"....


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

I remember a radio station played one of VH songs without the music and just Dave singing.  So funny.  I think it was Running With The Devil.


----------



## westwall (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>







That's my favorite VH song.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 16, 2015)

As a band - Van Halen is one of the sell outs.
Their first album in 78 was outstanding. Van Halen II...not quite as good. After that...crap bubble gum rock for the MTV teenie crowd.
Exactly like Journey


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> As a band - Van Halen is one of the sell outs.
> Their first album in 78 was outstanding. Van Halen II...not quite as good. After that...crap bubble gum rock for the MTV teenie crowd.
> Exactly like Journey



I like Journey and Van Halen (pre Sammy Hagar).


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 16, 2015)

Two words...


David Gilmore.


/thread


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > As a band - Van Halen is one of the sell outs.
> ...



Chick bands..
And by the way, I mispoke...I don't know why I said Journey. I meant to say REO Speedwagon.
 REO and Van Halen both started out as heavy rock bands, then came MTV pushing ballads and bubble gum rock - and they both switched to ballads and "Pop Rock" rather than the heavy rock sound of their roots.
I don't like when a band switches music as well as the way they dress - everything - to sell more records. 
Journey did that also. They always had ballads, but they pioneered "Arena Rock" also known as Anthem Rock.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



  Speaking of the way they dress, notice his super tight pants.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Speaking of the way they dress, notice his super tight pants.



Oh heavens yes.
Oh how I hated the 80's...look at this sh*t..made me vomit.









*"Hey guys let's try and look as tough as possible while wearing make up, hair like teenage girls and dress in a confusing feminine yet somehow masculine'ish cross dressing thing!!!
YEAH!!!*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the way they dress, notice his super tight pants.
> ...



They all have women's hair styles and eye makeup!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 16, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Two words...
> 
> 
> David Gilmore.
> ...


saw him live during the Dark Side tour....dude was good thats for sure...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 16, 2015)

westwall said:


> So true.  There is so much history from the early rock and roll era that these youngun's have no idea about.


Do you remember the Mugwumps?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy has the chops to hang everyone mentioned in this thread....




..._praise* Eddie*
(it is his thread and all)_


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 16, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> This guy has the chops to hang everyone mentioned in this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another one of my favorites.....fucker was good....wish he would have done more with Thin Lizzy.....


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 17, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Two words...
> ...


There is no one that can make a Strat sing like Gilmore.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 17, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the way they dress, notice his super tight pants.
> ...


But, but....dogtags!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 17, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> another one of my favorites.....fucker was good....wish he would have done more with Thin Lizzy.....


I loved Gary Moore, but I hated Thin Lizzy.

These are my most hated bands:


Kiss
Queen
Boston
Thin Lizzy
Rush
Primus
REO Speedwagon
Twisted Sister
Poison
Black Oak Arkansas
Aerosmith
Scorpions


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Speaking of the way they dress, notice his super tight pants.



Their first album was their best...




...before they got the little singer with the big nose.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > another one of my favorites.....fucker was good....wish he would have done more with Thin Lizzy.....
> ...


really?....i saw them open for Queen at the forum and they got called out for 2 encores....they rocked the place down....i did not think Queen was going to be able to keep the momentum going.....but they opened with "tie your mother down"...and kept it going....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 20, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> really?....i saw them open for Queen at the forum and they got called out for 2 encores....they rocked the place down....i did not think Queen was going to be able to keep the momentum going.....but they opened with "tie your mother down"...and kept it going....


All my friends think I'm nuts regarding Queen.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > really?....i saw them open for Queen at the forum and they got called out for 2 encores....they rocked the place down....i did not think Queen was going to be able to keep the momentum going.....but they opened with "tie your mother down"...and kept it going....
> ...


i was not a big fan but my buddy had free tickets.....and i had just heard of Thin Lizzy with the gay song the boys were back in town....but those fuckers impressed the hell out of me,they rocked out hard...just to be turned on to Lizzy i was glad i went....


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I like Thin Lizzy.  I like this one more than The Boys are Back though.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


this is the song they started the concert with.....and just kept it going.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 20, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> i was not a big fan but my buddy had free tickets.....and i had just heard of Thin Lizzy with the gay song the boys were back in town....but those fuckers impressed the hell out of me,they rocked out hard...just to be turned on to Lizzy i was glad i went....


  I had a similar experience with Nirvana, when my friend took me to see the Chili Peppers and they were the opening act.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i was not a big fan but my buddy had free tickets.....and i had just heard of Thin Lizzy with the gay song the boys were back in town....but those fuckers impressed the hell out of me,they rocked out hard...just to be turned on to Lizzy i was glad i went....
> ...


yea Nirvana was good too....


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 25, 2021)

the 1st time Van Halen ever played on American TV


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Hendrix, Clapton, Beck, SRV ALL are better than EVH.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 26, 2021)

Steve on the phone with Dweezil Zappa in December.


----------

